# Joe McCabe



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Many will recall Joe from his many cartoons of R/O life in many issues of the 'Marconi Mariner' and other magazines, as well as being an R/O at GKA for many years when he came ashore. However he continued to produce cartoons depicting life at GKA, many of which have appeared on this forum in the past.

Sadly Joe passed away yesterday evening (25th October).

I am sure you will all join me in passing sincere condolences to his wife Annette and other family members at this sad time.

RIP Joe - you will be missed.


----------



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

Larry Bennett said:


> Many will recall Joe from his many cartoons of R/O life in many issues of the 'Marconi Mariner' and other magazines, as well as being an R/O at GKA for many years when he came ashore. However he continued to produce cartoons depicting life at GKA, many of which have appeared on this forum in the past.
> 
> Sadly Joe passed away yesterday evening (25th October).
> 
> ...


Someone should collect all his radio related cartoons and publish them


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Another leaves the stage. My condolences.

(Was his the one of a midships bridge house tanker with Mrs Chief and Mrs Captain busily sawing her into their two separate and unallied accommodations?)


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Joe had a wonderful send off at his funeral - standing room only at the Crematorium and a huge turnout from ex-GKA staff. Many memories of Joe were told both during the service and afterwards. His legendary cartoons were discussed at length and we're hoping to compile a collection of his work in due course.


----------

